# Which ink do you prefer?



## johnspensandmore (Sep 1, 2011)

Just curious as to which high-end ink you folks use to replace the stock refills for ballpoints? Roller balls? Fountains? 

And who do you buy it from? Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Sep 1, 2011)

I prefer the Private Reserve inks for FP, RB and BP. You can get them from Exotic Blanks, IDP, and a few other vendors here on IAP that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 1, 2011)

I like Gels for the Parkers. Not a great geal of choice in the cross though.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 1, 2011)

Private Reserve for Ball point Roller Balls and Fountain, although Noodlers does make excellent Fountain pen inks. Private reserve are available from the folks Monty suggested.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Sep 1, 2011)

For Parker style refills.....hands down Exotics sells "super bowl 8900 private reserve" that are far superior to any other that I have tried!


----------



## ve3bax (Sep 1, 2011)

+1 on Noodlers... its a love it or hate it brand of ink, and hard to find up here in the great white north unless you buy online. The choice of colours is superb though, and the bulletproof inks are coffee proof (as well as a host of other things) which, for me is pretty critical... i spill coffee on my work notebook frequently enough that losing my notes to coffee can be a problem...  

also like waterman fp ink... much easier to find in stores, great flow too.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are selling pens the answer can get quite involved.  Just remember that if you look at your local office supply store, there are tons of different styles of refills, tips and colors.  Some people like a wet writer like the G2, while others like a more traditional ballpoint feel, like what you find in a Bic.  Each person has their own preference and it is mainly due to the way in which they write and were trained to write when they were young.  Linda and I like totally different feels when we write.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 1, 2011)

ryvnd2001 said:


> For Parker style refills.....hands down Exotics sells "super bowl 8900 private reserve" that are far superior to any other that I have tried!


 
I agree on the Private Reserve Super Bowl 8900. Nobody wants my 9000 refill after they write with the 8900. Feels like a high quality fine point gel.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been using the Schmidt refiles for Parker style refiles and have been happy with them because they still feel like "ballpoint ink", although I've tried a Private Reserve refill and find them good and with the lighter feel of a rollerball. so between the few models I've tried, I'd say it's a matter of preference for the feel you like best. 

For rollerballs, I've used the Hauser and Schmidt that come with my kits, and I'd definitely say I prefer the Schmidt between those two.  

I've VERY LITTLE experience with Fountain pen inks, and when I needed some, I ended up with a couple bottles of Noodlers from an online source and I've been really pleased with both of those. I look forward to experimenting with the Private reserve inks some day, but the two 3oz bottles of Noodlers will probably last me quite some time. When I become ready, I understand there's some fast-dry inks that are beneficial for lefties such as myself, to that's one thing I'll be looking for in the next round.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Another one bites the dust......*



johnspensandmore said:


> Just curious as to which high-end ink you folks use to replace the stock refills for ballpoints? Roller balls? Fountains?
> 
> And who do you buy it from? Thanks!


 
This is another question that draws forth a dozen answers.  I like the easyflow 9000's my wife does not.  She prefers a gel refill even though she is left handed.  She also like rollerballs.  I like rollerballs as well but don't think the Schmidts are as much improvement for rollerballs as they are for ballpoint.

It is pretty much a matter of how you write.  If you press hard you might like one style.  If you press lightly another.  I'm not all that fond of easyflow 9000 when filling out a 3 or 4 part receipt or contract...For that I prefer a cross style.


----------

